# 30 gallon freshwater stocking suggestions?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm wondering if any of you have any ideas for my 30 gallon freshwater aquarium? I'm looking at fish that are interesting, pretty, and get along well with each other. I like gouramis, but I've heard mixed things regarding if they are agressive. Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess I am a little confused by your threads. Is this the same tank you are referring to regarding water changes and cycling in your other threads? Do you currently have ANY fish in that tank right now? If not, then your tank has not begun a cycle. The cycle WILL NOT start without a source of ammonia....this is what the fish provide or you provide it via a liquid ammonia addition to the tank everyday.

Back to this question....if you like fish that get along with each other, then just stick with community fish. Less hassle with worrying about compatibility. I have a 75g and setting up a 125g that will have nothing but guppys, platys, mollys, and swordtails. They all get along. The only downside to these fish (downside to some, positive for me) is they produce pretty fast. You just have to be prepapred for it, or just stick with all males - which are the most colorful of them anyway.


----------



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I used Nutrifin Cycle to help cycle my tank. I plan on having my water tested before I add fish. No, I do not have any fish yet.


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you can get guoramis as long as you get them in the recommended numbers so that they play nice. That seems to be the trick with semi-agressive fish.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

I have two guoramis mixed in with four balloon belly mollies, a black ghost knife, and rubber lip pleco and they are all good. The most aggression I've seen from them has just been a little chasing between the two but over all my tank is very peaceful.

They where all introduced a day or so apart too in groups. The knife fish was my first and I wanted it to get established well in the tank first, then the mollies, and after watching to see how they got along I added in the guoramis and pleco. 

And a side note, I wouldn't suggest the knife fish or larger pleco for your 30 gallon. Just saying that my guoramis have been good in a mixed tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tank will not start a cycle without a source of ammonia. That comes from either fish or an ammonia source.


----------

